# Logitech QuickCam Chat not working.



## supermodella (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi, I just tried hooking up my webcam to my PowerPC G4, and I did hook it to the back, and it didn't work because apparently it's not compatible. So I downloaded Macam and installed it, and I opened the Macam to view the webcam, and it shows me for a few seconds then says "Status: USB communication problem". It also will show in VideoViewer, but it won't connect to Adobe Flash Player 9 [via stickam.com.]

This is what is says in the system profile:
Camera:

  Version:	0.00
  Bus Power (mA):	500
  Speed:	Up to 12 Mb/sec
  Manufacturer:	
  Product ID:	0x092c
  Vendor ID:	0x046d

Help?


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 22, 2008)

Can you find the model # of the camera?


----------



## supermodella (Mar 22, 2008)

V-UAP14 is what it says next to M/N on the tag.


----------



## supermodella (Mar 22, 2008)

P/N is 861193-1000.


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 22, 2008)

It looks like it's using USB 1.0, which only allows speeds upto 12 mb/s. I'm guessing that the camera is bottlenecking on that speed, causing your connection problem. If you have a USB 2.0 port, try that (a USB hub could also cause a slow down). Otherwise, you'll need to get a USB 2.0 card to install in your PowerMac.

It could also be that the camera is just a USB 1.0 device, and I am completely wrong.


----------



## supermodella (Mar 22, 2008)

I think you're right about the USB thing. It looks like the G4 only has USB 1.1s. :[
I'll try getting a card.
Thanks. :]


----------



## supermodella (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, actually:

 System Requirements:

    * Pentium II 500, Celeron, Athlon processor or higher
    * Microsoft Windows 98SE, 2000, Me or XP
    * Available USB 1.1 or USB 2.0 port
    * Windows compatible soundcard and speakers
    * CD-ROM drive
    * 200 MB free hard drive space
    * 64 MB RAM minimum 

It says it needs at least 1.1 in the description.
So shouldn't it work?
:/


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 22, 2008)

It should work, but then again, the drivers included with the camera are not the drivers that you are using. You could try using the demo of these drivers:
http://www.ioxperts.com/products/webcamx.html

which may/not have better support for your camera.

Maccam's website says you can lower the frame rate/quality of the camera, which may help with your signal getting through. They also list these general troubleshooting steps:


> :               Check your USB cables. Restart macam. Unplug and replug the device.                  Make sure you have the latest version of Mac OS X. Connect the                  camera directly (without USB hubs) to a built-in USB port of your                  computer (not to a third-party host adapter). Check in the release                  notes, the latest news section and the notes on your camera if                  it is a known problem.


http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/faqs.html


If you happen to have a camcorder with firewire/iLink, you can hook it up, and OS X will use it as a webcam without any third-party drivers (generally).


----------



## supermodella (Mar 23, 2008)

Tried IOX. Didn't work. :/ No support for Chat.
I also tried replugging/restarting my cam/Macam, and that didn't work either.
How do you lower the frame rate?


----------

